# Added some new photos...



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2007)

I have uploaded some new (but old) photos to my gallery.  Stickarts, bring back some memories for ya?  

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=lastup&cat=18355


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone else have any GM Presas photos from the past they would like to share?


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. Seems like just the other day and yet also a lifetime ago!
I wish I would have taken lots more photos than I did over the years!
I didn't realize at the time how great it would be to have them later.
Most of the photos I have were taken by others.
Thank you to everyone who was smart enough to take pictures back then! Otherwise I would have very few. 
Thank you HKphoohey for posting those.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

stickarts said:


> Wow. Seems like just the other day and yet also a lifetime ago!
> I wish I would have taken lots more photos than I did over the years!
> I didn't realize at the time how great it would be to have them later.
> Most of the photos I have were taken by others.
> ...


 
I went through a faze in my life where I did not want photos.  Think of how sad that is now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It does seem like another lifetime ago.


Thanks HKPhooey for posting those as well!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I went through a faze in my life where I did not want photos. Think of how sad that is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My focus was on the present and I was at so many seminars that I just wasn't worried about photos at the time. 

I did learn from it though and I get lots of video and photos of my kids now so they will have them as well as events I sponsor now. 
Live and learn.
You still have the experience and the great memories.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Anyone else have any GM Presas photos from the past they would like to share?



I now _wish _I had taken photos...

Is the picture with you and Mark Kline from the seminar in NJ in the 1993-5 range? If so, I was there!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I now _wish _I had taken photos...
> 
> Is the picture with you and Mark Kline from the seminar in NJ in the 1993-5 range? If so, I was there!


 
Yes. For a number of years, I was at most every Arnis seminar in CT, NJ, NY, MA.
I figured I probably have met you or been at seminars with you at some point!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, it must have happened!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great photo like you and Brian I'm the same way back then it was not important today we overkill photo's for the kids.


----------

